# eclipse not installing fix



## paulfrottawa (Feb 20, 2013)

I just got eclipse to start with updated ports.
FreeBSD 9.1-RC1
I changed libxul19 to libxul in the Makefile file of java/eclipse

and needed 
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/swt-devel installed with the default settings.


----------

